# Frostsicherheit von Polygonalplatten



## PeterBoden (9. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Weg aus Polygonalplatten anlegen.

Diese gibt es aus verschiendensten Materialien wie Granit, Travertin oder eben aus dem überall erhältlichen Quarzit.

Habt ihr irgendwelche negativen Erfahrungen bzgl. der Frostsicherheit von solchen im Freien verlegten Platten?

-_ich war heute beim Fachbetrieb, der meinte das in den nördlichen Bundesländern Quarzit nicht ausreichend frostsicher sei _

So etwas glaube ich eigentlich nicht, google hätte zu so etwas bestimmt einige hundert Links anzubieten...


----------



## Dodi (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frostsicherheit von Polygonalplatten*

Hallo Peter,

wir hatten schon einmal Marmorplatten (bunter Mix vom Natursteinhandel) im Garten verlegt. Leider sind die nicht so frostfest, besonders die aus  sog.  "Jura". Zu porös und bricht dann im Frost auf. Nach Jahren haben wir dann alles entfernt, es war wirklich nicht mehr schön, obwohl die ersten Jahre jedes Jahr Fugen ausgebessert und neu imprägniert (was für eine Arbeit!). Daher ist Travertin auch nicht zu empfehlen, es hat einfach eine zu poröse Oberfläche, von vorn herein schon "Löcher", wo Frost eindringen kann.

Mit Quarzit habe ich leider keine Erfahrungen, bei Granit könnte ich mir jedoch vorstellen, das dieser Stein, da er von Natur aus sehr hart ist, auch als Platte gut hält. - Wir haben im Garten diese Japan-Lampen, eine Brücke und eine Bank am Teich aus Granit, das Material für diese Teile ist jedoch von der Stärke natürlich nicht mit den Platten zu vergleichen.

Viel Spaß beim Aussuchen!


----------



## Thorsten (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frostsicherheit von Polygonalplatten*

Hallo Peter,

die von dir genannten Natursteine sind Frostsicher.

Hierbei ist nur ein sorgfältiges Verlegen zu beachten!

*> Vollflächige Mörtelverlegung, keine Holräume.
> Vollflächige Verfugung, keine Löcher wo übermäßiges Wasser eindringen kann, sonst wird bei Frost der Naturstein " gesprengt".*

 Bei Bedarf kann man den Naturstein auch versiegeln, sprich eine Wasserundurchlässige   Oberfläche schaffen.


----------



## Olli.P (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frostsicherheit von Polygonalplatten*

Hallo Peter,

also wir haben so bläuliche Plygonalplatten einfach in den schwarzen Sand gelegt. Da ist im letzten Winter jedenfalls nix dran passiert............


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frostsicherheit von Polygonalplatten*

Servus Peter

Auch wir hatten so Platten als Weg rund um den Teich verlegt .... ohne Probleme wegen Frost ... einfach in Kies verlegt.


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frostsicherheit von Polygonalplatten*

Wir haben Porphyrplatten (Bruch), der ist total frostsicher!


----------



## PeterBoden (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frostsicherheit von Polygonalplatten*

Hallo,

einstimmig urteilten hier die Experten.

Ich hatte nichts anderes erwartet.

Wer weiß warum die Fachberaterin mich so beraten hat, sie hatte selber erst grundlegende Infos eingeholt.

Na ja.

Also auf geht's, Platten werden bestellt!


Danke an alle.


----------

